# medion x7825



## GuruGurke (9. September 2013)

Hallo

würde mir gerne folgendes notebook zulegen:

MEDIONshop Österreich | MEDION® ERAZER® X7825 (MD98416) PCGH Edition

meint ihr mit dem notebook bin ich für kommende spiele gerüstet?
lohnt es sich von der leistung her 300 euro mehr zu investieren auf eine GTX 780M?
habt ihr erfahrungen mit medion - ich bin eher skeptisch?

Danke


----------



## MK-Squad (9. September 2013)

Moin,
ich hab den Vorgänger, Medion X7821 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Wenn sich gegenüber dem X7821 nichts geändert hat, dürfte es vermutlich auch auf einem MSI Barebone aufbauen.
Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wahrscheinlich wieder top.


----------



## GuruGurke (9. September 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort 

Hattest du vl auch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Support von Medion - nur für den Fall der Fälle ?


----------



## MK-Squad (9. September 2013)

musste ich bisher nicht in Anspruch nehmen.
Laptop läuft super.


----------



## iTzZent (9. September 2013)

Ich habe hier 2 Medion Erazer Geräte, einmal das X6811 und dann noch das X6819. Beide stammen, wie das X7825, auch von MSI. Gibt keine Probleme.

Ich würde dir aber ehr ein Erazer Gerät mit GTX680M empfehlen, da die einfach schneller wie die GTX770M ist. Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:

MEDIONshop Österreich | MEDION® ERAZER® X7821 (MD98244) (B-Ware) (B Ware, aber dafür recht günstig)
MEDIONshop Österreich | MEDION® ERAZER® X6825 (MD 98235) (15.6" Gerät, aber mit gleichem Mainboard. Leider ohne Backlight Keyboard)

Eine SSD kannst du selber nachrüsten, aber Achtung, nur normale SATA SSD´s, denn Erazer Geräte haben keinen mSATA Slot.


----------



## GuruGurke (10. September 2013)

Danke 

Was würdest du vom Gamestar notebook pro halten? One Gamestar Notebook Pro 17 by: One - ONE Computer Shop und anstatt der 770M kommt die AMD Radeon HD 8970M sowie die 60GB SSD hinein - damit wäre ich auch bei 1400 Euro etwa.

LG


----------



## MK-Squad (10. September 2013)

für mich wäre das dann absolut ok.
bin aber keiner, der Überhohe Ansprüche stellt und alles bis ins kleinste seziert.
letztendlich musst Du wissen, wofür Du es brauchst und ob dir die Leistung reicht.


----------



## GuruGurke (10. September 2013)

habe mich für folgendes notebook entschieden: One Gaming Notebook K56-3N by: One - ONE Computer Shop

GraKa ist die Radeon HD 8970M
16GB Arbeitsspeicher
120GB SSD 

Preis ein bisschen unter 1300 Euro

Danke für eure antworten - ich hoffe ich habe eine gute Wahl getroffen XD


----------



## dennisshen (10. September 2013)

also mit AMD Grafikkarten hatte ich nur Probleme (Treiber), habe das X7827 mit 780M grafik, keinerlei Probleme, bin super zufrieden


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (10. September 2013)

Wir hören bitte mit den AMD= schlechte Treiber-Klischee auf 
16GB Ram?! Wofür?
Zum Zocken braucht man maximal 8GB - wobei man auch mit 4GB auskommt.

Wenn du Zusatzkram willst, nehm lieber das Blu-Ray Laufwerk - für +15€ find ichs recht okay.


----------



## stadler5 (11. September 2013)

Standard hat du bei One ja nur ein Jahr Hersteller Garantie, oder hast du für 50 Euro auf zwei Jahre verlängert.


----------

